# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  UFSx+HWK_UFST Release 28/10/2013

## mohamed73

*UFSx+HWK_UFST Release 28/10/2013*      Release 28/10/2013   *WARNING !!!
If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*  *You need to uninstall old HWK Setup Suite and HWK Support Suite and use the new UFSx Support Suite.*   UFS_DCTxBB5 V 2.3.0.2
---------------------- 
1. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
   RM-884 (302)
2. DCT4 INFINEON Based Products Flashing / UI support added: 
   RM-908,RM-924,RM-925,RM-926,RM-928,RM-929,RM-961,RM-962 
   (105,210,.. 210,107,106)
3. Added HiBauds (up to 3Mbaud) on UFST Box, for Infineon
   XG101 and  XG110 Platforms.
4. DCT4 MTK Based Products UI support added:
   RM-944,RM-945 (108)
5. Windows8 64bit support.    UFS_ATRz v2.3.0.2
------------------ 
1. Increased Baud Rate for J220,J230
2. Windows8 64bit support.  UFS_KZF v2.3.0.2
----------------- 
1. Added Windows8 64 bit Support.  UFS_RTP v2.3.0.2
---------------- 
1. Added Windows8 64 bit Support.  SeDBx v2.3.0.2
-------------- 
1. Added Windows8 64 bit Support.  LG v 2.3.0.2
------------ 
1. Infineon: Added HiBauds (up to 3Mbaud) on UFST Box
   for EGoldVoice V2, EgoldVoice V3, XMM2150 platforms.
2. Common: Windows8 64bit support.   SAMs V 2.3.0.2
-------------- 
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E1260B,E1260L added (PUNL,PIM,FL)
  E1265,E2262 added (UNL,SECT,IM,FL)
INFINEON
  C3322i,C3590,C3592 added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
  HiBauds(3 Mbaud) added for XMM1100, XMM2150, XMM2230, XMM2250 
  Platforms, on UFST Box Only.
ANDROID
  More Products added, UFST only, see separate Document.   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!! 
Click to Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ممتاز يابوب على المتابعة السريعة

----------


## asim mohamed

مشكوووووووووووووووووور والله الموفق

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zalalo

lمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ودوما بالتوفيق

----------


## LHOUCINE

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lkabous

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## gsm mahdi

بارك الله فيك

----------

